# Napier update



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

As some of you know, we are hunting for a property so we can return from Australia back to New Zealand.
Really shocked at how few properties are being listed in Napier,the agents say people are sitting tight.
Anyway making another trip over in ten days time, got 3 homes in Napier to look at, 2 in Hastings, 1 in Blenheim and two in BOP, 1 in Waikato two in CHCH so as you can see we are having to cast our net wide in the property hunt. 
Hope to have our home on the market in Jan, not looking forward to that part at all, still it has to be done.
Something that has caught we unawares and I thought it worth posting here for others to see, is something we have not struck before and we have bought and sold 7 homes in NZ in the past and thats silent listings. 
The agents, especially in Napier (not sure why) are seeing a rise in people refusing to have their home on the net, no photos, no address, in fact the only way you can view the home is to go with the agent. I guess part of me understands that, however I would stand outside with a lighted sign to sell our property. Anyway, if you are trolling the net, as we are, looking for houses, do consider what you see is not everything for sale, do enquire about any silent listings agent have.
lane:


----------

